# Rod wrapping machine.....



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've never built a rod before......but I'm pretty confident I can learn. I've been reading these posts for awhile and you guys have me pumped up to try it. I just recieved a 2 way electrical motor with a variable foot pedal switch. I'm lookin to make a rod wrapper....if thats what its called. Just maybe point me in the right direction with some do's and don'ts. Maybe someones built one and can provide a picture for some ideas. Trust me, I'm not gonna sell these. I have some extra recoil guides that I want to use and I feel that making a rod for the first time is a perfect use. I promise when I build her I'll post it up on here. Just need to get the wrapper at least, would be kind of hard without her ....right? Also, I've been lookin on some sites with rod building supplies. In a list. What exactly would be the bare essentials for getting one done. Nothing fancy, just a decent quality build. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fish4life34 (Apr 18, 2010)

Try mudhole.com

have fun


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I've built a lot of rods with no wrapping machine. You do want a drying motor to rotate the rod as the epoxy dries, or it will run. If you have lots of patience, you can turn the rod by hand while watching TV, but it may be a lot of turning. I've done it twice when wrapping rods on the road in hotels to pass time.

The drying motor is a $10-30 piece as opposed to the wrapper for $100-$1,000. If you're only building one rod, I'd suggest going with the drying motor because buying a wrapper will drive the cost of the one rod up too high.

I should note that I build a no-frill rod with black thread and minimal windings because I like them that way- no decorative wraps for me, thanks. But I do covet some that I've seen posted by the custom builders on this forum...


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I just built a first rod and built a 4-thread hand wrapping device out of plywood, 1/4" all-thread rod and springs for thread tensioning, and it works good, and the rod can be turned fast enough by hand. A power wrapper with foot control would be nice especially for butt wraps. A motorized rod dryer is a must and not very expensive. Used Mudhole to purchase some stuff like a three-piece kit that has thread scissors, a burnishing tool and a thread pick (the scissors worked great, especially). Also got a tip template for measuring the end of a rod and some calipers for measuring diameter of rod for fitting handles. Fishing Tackle Unlimited has thread, blanks, guides and other building stuff also. Fixing to fish with the new rod this morning. Good luck on your build.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

BT, look on the Flex Coat website. They sell a starter kit. You could buy one or build you one like it. You can order the thread tensioners on line or at a sewing supply store. That is about all you need to build a rod. I have a Flex Coat power wrapper and rarely use the motor except when I am building a surf rod. Surplus supply sells the small motors that you need to build the dryer. Those motors sell for around $10. I called an ordered one to build a fly dryer. The fellow there asked me how much torque I would need so I said 10 pounds in case I wanted to use it as a rod dryer also. It cost me $20 but I think I could hook this motor up with a spit and turn a mutton.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a electric motor that I can probably rig up as a drying machine. I don't really want to buy alot of equipment if I'm just getting started. Less is more kind of thing. It doesn't need to have the fancy wraps....just something basic and nice. Maybe dark blue and silver.......I don't know yet. I think I have a good idea of how to put the eyes on ......but when it comes to correctly installing the reel seat and the handles .....I'm kind of lost.....I guess I'll just do some research, maybe youtube has some videos. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I had to look up where Flour Bluff is, and realized Fishing Tackle Unlimited is out for you. But, from a place like Mudhole or other online supplies dealer, order you a book about the basics of building rods. Good DVD's are available too. That will get you started well, and then you will find people on this forum very helpful I believe. My 2 cents, and believe me that is all its worth, is that a power wrapper is not needed but the dryer is.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*wrapper*

i have a nice homemade hand turner that i will sale to you and you can turn it into a motor turner with a little bite of enginuity. if interested get back to me and i will send some pics.


----------



## mbparker (Apr 26, 2010)

if you need some help or info bout some of the building let me know, im not to far away to help out on the reel seat guides and some wraps.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the offer mb.......if I need some help I'll PM ya. I watched the informative videos on mudhole.....and I seem to get the concept. I want to use a reel seat with the exposed blank portion. But not sure when ordering the blank and the seat if they will fit correctly once the handle is fitted.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the flexcote wrappers are great, i have the full size one w wheels and the little compact model w the felt vee

a bbq rotisserie motor will work for a dryer, used to use them on long rods


----------



## mbparker (Apr 26, 2010)

You want the reel seat a little smaller than the butt diameter of the blank. And if you buy the reel seat a little small I found out that you can team the reel seat out a bit.


----------



## mbparker (Apr 26, 2010)

If you can go to roys tackle. They have a few blanks and reel seats to look at but I would order from mudhole or swampland tackle.


----------



## YELDUKE (Jan 31, 2010)

*ROD BUILDNG*

HEY GET IN CONTACT WITH ME IM ACROSS THE OSO FROM YOU


----------

